# 2 Lambswool Wash Mitts for £12 + free delivery !



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Here we go : http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk//productlisting.aspx?cid=42&pid=22&c=Wash and Polish Mitts

They look quite similar to the Eurow ones but hey £12 inc delivery aint bad.
The website says out of stock until April so I emailed them this morning, the reply was that they will be starting to ship again next Friday.
So if you are looking for a few mitts, this is the place.
Cheers
:thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

You'll find this is fairly common knowledge with it having been linked or mentioned on numerous other threads in here.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

PJS said:


> You'll find this is fairly common knowledge with it having been linked or mentioned on numerous other threads in here.


Ah right no worries. Still good for the newbies though.........


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yep I've got a pair of these and they are well made:thumb:


----------



## JPW (Feb 15, 2008)

I missed the DW GroupBuy, but bought some myself...superb - far better than the Megs Mitt that I had before (IMHO).


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

BACK IN STOCK, just checked their site. :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

placed an order for 2 of these today

2 for £12 delivered seems good.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

David said:


> placed an order for 2 of these today
> 
> 2 for £12 delivered seems good.


Same here, great value.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Ordered some over the weekend too, been on my to do list for a while.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

These are very good mitts. I use them exclusively on my car now and they are very good.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> These are very good mitts. I use them exclusively on my car now and they are very good.


Me too.....just dont think you you can beat them IMO


----------



## chrissy (May 2, 2008)

*2xwash mit for 12 quid*

hi all
:wave:

just ordered 2 lets see how good they are thanks mate

chris:buffer::buffer::detailer:


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

just ordered 4  im greedy


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

05 A4 TDI CAB said:


> just ordered 4  im greedy


For £12 you can be!!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

mattyb95 said:


> For £12 you can be!!


£24 actually


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

do these have a inner lining that prevents water getting inside the mitt?
reason i ask is because my megs micro fibre one, dip it into the bucket and water easily gets into and makes hand cold


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

mistryn said:


> do these have a inner lining that prevents water getting inside the mitt?
> reason i ask is because my megs micro fibre one, dip it into the bucket and water easily gets into and makes hand cold


U big wimp


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

mistryn said:


> do these have a inner lining that prevents water getting inside the mitt?
> reason i ask is because my megs micro fibre one, dip it into the bucket and water easily gets into and makes hand cold


Use hot water then lol


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

05 A4 TDI CAB said:


> U big wimp


Or a big Jessie!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Must resist ordering


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

mistryn said:


> do these have a inner lining that prevents water getting inside the mitt?
> reason i ask is because my megs micro fibre one, dip it into the bucket and water easily gets into and makes hand cold


Do you actually put your hand inside the mitt?
I just hold it on the outside to be fair.

Wear a pair of chem.res. gloves then if you dont like cold hands


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

David said:


> Do you actually put your hand inside the mitt?
> I just hold it on the outside to be fair.
> 
> Wear a pair of chem.res. gloves then if you dont like cold hands


I put my hand in... I thought thats what they weremeant to beused as?like a glove so the shape of the mitt can be changed easily....

also.... it means that you're less likely to drop it... (bet you've neverdropped it and will do now)


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Received my mitt's this morning. 

The quality of them seem to be very high, i'll try them out over the next couple of days and report back :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

just placed order


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Im waiting arrival of mine


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm glad to see a fair few of you have taken up the offer, when I originally posted the shop was out of stock. 
Mine should be here tomorrow hopefully.
Its nice to know you can give something back, even if it is just two mitts for £12 !, when others on here help you.
Enjoy.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Received my mitt's this morning.
> 
> The quality of them seem to be very high, i'll try them out over the next couple of days and report back :thumb:


how long did it take between paying and recieving your wash mitts?


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I ordered mine last week and havent got them yet....

Hopefully they are "in the post" or "on my door mat"


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Whats the quality like compared to the Sonus ones?

I notice my sonus one (no seperate thumb piece) is wearing away where my fingertips would be in the mitt.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

just ordered some right now i will let you know how they go


----------



## julianhj (Feb 12, 2008)

Are you guys getting the sheepskin or the lambswool versions?


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

i've just ordered 6 x 2 sheepskin and 2 x 2 lambswool

nowt like stocking up


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Cant go wrong with the sheepskin mitts..
Still using the first one of the two I ordered....
Still holding up well after a lot of use...


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Must resist ordering


Go on, you know you want to. :lol: Do it, do it


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

julianhj said:


> Are you guys getting the sheepskin or the lambswool versions?


Lambswool version, since it has a greater surface area than the sheepskin one.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

David said:


> how long did it take between paying and recieving your wash mitts?


Ordered on the 18th and arrived on the 21st :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-SS (Jun 8, 2007)

I've been looking at getting some from that sheepskin shop...

would you guys recommend that sheep skin or the lamb???
i've noticed alot of people on the forum like the lamb???
how do these compare to Megs sheepskin or the sonus equivalent?

the sheepskin is sold out on the site :S but that might be because of the name of the shop though.

cheers


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Got my sheepskin ones through yesterday. I had to tell the boss that they are my new winter gloves....


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I got the sheepskin ones. I dont think there is much difference between the two, just what you prefer. They do seem thicker than the Sonus ones.

Mine arrived yesterday. Rather happy with the service.


----------



## Lloyd_Zetec (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd like to order some but not sure which ones to order... 

Which are the better quality and will not marr the paintwork?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I dont think either would 2bh.


----------



## julianhj (Feb 12, 2008)

Just ordered a pair of each...


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

Just placed an order for these. They look pretty good.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

Lloyd_Zetec said:


> I'd like to order some but not sure which ones to order...
> 
> Which are the better quality and will not marr the paintwork?


As ive used the Sheepskin ones ..must say ive noticed no marring..plus the sheepskin ones have a thumb...wether that bothers people im not sure i pref a thumb...


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

Received my lambswool mitts yesterday.

Awesome. They look and feel brilliant with a very deep pile. 

They are quite big.

Well impressed.

Well worth £12.00 for 2 - BARGAIN.

Will be testing one out tonight...weather permitting.

Pete


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I bought the one without the thumb. Could not believe the size of them when they arrived. 6 month on and no sign of falling apart like the Megs on I bought previous. They only thing to bear in mind is they come in various colours and no control over that. Mine are blue and purple which means its harder to see the dirt on the mitt. Still they are really thick and a mega bargain for £2 more than a poor Megs one.

Thanks for pointing me in their direction Dave KG.:thumb:


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

I went for the thumbed ones. Maybe the blue and purple colours clean better?


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

So there's not much difference between sheepskin and lambswool then? Which have a deeper pile on them? Cheers!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Good to see you guys are pleased with my recommendation, mine arrived last week, nice bit of kit.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

just ordered two,great value for price:thumb:


----------



## julianhj (Feb 12, 2008)

A week on and I'm still waiting for mine. Anyone care to tell me how long they waited for theirs?


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

About a week for me mate and im in NI.


----------



## martind511 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just ordered a pair - just have to sit and wait now.....


----------



## Lloyd_Zetec (Mar 27, 2008)

I had my 4 sheepskin mitts about 2-3 days after I ordered them. They're the real thing and top quality.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I waited about 3 days. Give them a call, they are very customer friendly.


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Got my package yesterday - feel very good quality


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

I ordered mine on Thursday afternoon and they arrived in Monday's post - £12 for pair including delivery (as with my previous order).

PJG


----------



## martind511 (Mar 28, 2007)

Got mine yesterday and I ordered them on Friday last week. Nice mitts!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Received mine today, they are spot on! :thumb:


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

Waiting for mine, I just hope they arrive before the middle of next week when I have a couple of days free...


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks dibbs26 didnt know about these till your post.

for others info i ordered 29th may received 5th june.. got the lambswool one, they are massive, only thing is they dont have an elasticated cuff like some


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> thanks dibbs26 didnt know about these till your post.
> 
> for others info i ordered 29th may received 5th june.. got the lambswool one, they are massive, only thing is they dont have an elasticated cuff like some


Mine do..............hmmmmmmm


----------



## sri_150 (Feb 15, 2006)

ordered 2 yesterday seems such a great price

Thanks


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Are these best for washing or buffing?


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

washing bud


----------



## richardjohn22 (May 27, 2008)

Got my 2. They do seem good quality, but the cuffs are really crap. Way bigger than my wrist and not elasticated. I might as well hold the top of the mitt rather than stick my hand in it. Also, the coloring they use to dye these ends up dying my hand too! Take away the pointless dye and use a cuff that stops it falling off your hand and they'd be perfect


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

cheer will give em a bash this weekend!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

richardjohn22 said:


> Got my 2. They do seem good quality, but the cuffs are really crap. Way bigger than my wrist and not elasticated. I might as well hold the top of the mitt rather than stick my hand in it. Also, the coloring they use to dye these ends up dying my hand too! Take away the pointless dye and use a cuff that stops it falling off your hand and they'd be perfect


Then simply use without your hand inside.
This way, you can turn the mitt over to the other side.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I must admit that I have found these fantastic and I'm going to have to see something very very good to be swayed off using these all the time now.


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

PJS said:


> Then simply use without your hand inside.
> This way, you can turn the mitt over to the other side.


I never wear the mitt :thumb: easier just to hold it and crack on.

Love these mitts by the way top banana :thumb:


----------



## RB320~067 (Apr 7, 2008)

ordered some today worth a go


----------



## doppler (Apr 12, 2008)

I had to pay 5£ for shipping to Sweden, but it's still a lot of glove for the money. Especially considering how hard lambswool mitts, or any kind of wash mitt for that matter, is to get hold of around here. Most people are still using sponges.


----------



## Reppyboyo (May 23, 2008)

How do people wash these?
I have abit of grease on mine and Im not sure how to remove it.

Thanks.


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Im very tempted...this is a great price!


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

6 off ordered!!!!!


----------



## Hanson_44 (Jun 13, 2008)

what a bargain! i wish i saw this earlier, i payed £10 for 1 yesterday!


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bashed the credit card again. Can't wait to receive them. Bargain considering I paid £9 for one in Halfrauds...:thumb::detailer:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Great to see people are getting a bargain, better than £10 for one..

Thanks !


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

i got a couple of these a while back...


very soft to the touch, and while using one of them i could feel it lifting some tree sap off the car...It was there on the 1st pass but gone on the 2nd..

very impressed and a bargin price to boot


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

got mine the other day and are brilliant for 12 pound would def reccomend them, great service too.


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

great mitts , wouldnt use another 

and they are mahoooooooosive  

stephen


----------



## RightKerfuffle (May 5, 2008)

oooo, thanks for this - you've err 'saved' me some money !


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Ordered mine on Sunday. Now I need two new buckets with grit gaurds to complement them. Should just get my car resprayed once a year I'd save a bloody fortune !!!!


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ordered on Sunday. Received today.

Though they look like they need a wash first, as some wool/fluff is falling off


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

any idea how long these take to come, i ordered mine on friday for some customers of mine and still havent received them


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

mouthyman said:


> any idea how long these take to come, i ordered mine on friday for some customers of mine and still havent received them


I ordered mine on Sunday, and they arrived this morning (Thursday) in the normal post.


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

ditto that


----------



## alolympic (May 25, 2008)

Reppyboyo said:


> How do people wash these?
> I have abit of grease on mine and Im not sure how to remove it.
> 
> Thanks.


I have started machine washing mine at 40 and they seem fine.


----------

